# Rods for Vets



## SureSetman (Mar 31, 2008)

Ok, Im having a hard time deciphering where to send rods for the troops. I have some spare time and about 4 extra blanks laying around (quality SCIII), where do I send them when Im done??? Can you please post info on rod building board, thanks a ton.

Thanks,
Vern


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

PM sent


----------

